# Traynor amp mods?



## davetcan

I have a friend down in the states who has a YSR-1 that has been modded to "Plexi" specs. The thing sounds amazing. I have a '68 YSR-1 and was wondering if anyone in Canada specialized in modding these things? Local would be even better  
It's a good sounding amp as it is, although a bit bright, but I've also got a '68 Bandmaster Reverb that does everything a little bit better, so I would'nt mind modding the Traynor.


----------



## Wild Bill

*"No problem..."*



davetcan said:


> I have a friend down in the states who has a YSR-1 that has been modded to "Plexi" specs. The thing sounds amazing. I have a '68 YSR-1 and was wondering if anyone in Canada specialized in modding these things? Local would be even better
> It's a good sounding amp as it is, although a bit bright, but I've also got a '68 Bandmaster Reverb that does everything a little bit better, so I would'nt mind modding the Traynor.


I've done a couple YSR-1's into "Plexis" and many other Traynor heads as well. It's a straightforward job for a tech. They DO sound cosmic when done!

If you play hard core with low tunings like open C there's a further benefit. Traynor used big ass Hammond output transformers that will easily handle notes lower than standard tuning. A lead head will usually begin to crap out.

I make up a custom faceplate with a computer program and print it out on heavy card stock. Once laminated it looks rather professional and then all the controls are properly labelled. I also add a circuit tweak or two.

However, although you wouldn't be my first customer from London way it is a bit of a drive to Stoney Creek. I'd understand if you kept looking for someone closer.

You can send me a private email if you decide on the job. Wherever you get the job done you're gonna LOVE the result!


----------



## davetcan

Thanks for replying Bill, I was hoping you would :smile: I'm more into classic rock and blues but hearing my friends recordings have me convinced it's "just what I need" :smile: I had Rob Fowler @ Classic Amps go over it when I got it and it's in very good shape now. Not sure he's into modding though.

I'm busy painting the family room at the moment but I'll drop you a PM a little later. Stone Creek is just fine.


----------



## Ripper

The traynors come out sounding fantastic. I've done a couple of traynors for guys. The YBA-1's sound super. As a matter of fact I'm in the process of aquiring one right now for myself to do up. Like Wild Bill said, straight forward to do, built like a tank and sound freakin wonderful.


----------



## Scottone

Wild Bill said:


> I've done a couple YSR-1's into "Plexis" and many other Traynor heads as well. It's a straightforward job for a tech. They DO sound cosmic when done!
> 
> If you play hard core with low tunings like open C there's a further benefit. Traynor used big ass Hammond output transformers that will easily handle notes lower than standard tuning. A lead head will usually begin to crap out.
> 
> I make up a custom faceplate with a computer program and print it out on heavy card stock. Once laminated it looks rather professional and then all the controls are properly labelled. I also add a circuit tweak or two.
> 
> However, although you wouldn't be my first customer from London way it is a bit of a drive to Stoney Creek. I'd understand if you kept looking for someone closer.
> 
> You can send me a private email if you decide on the job. Wherever you get the job done you're gonna LOVE the result!


Hey Bill, just curious if you change out the shared screen resistor (470 ohm 10W) to a seperate 1K - 5W unit for each power tube? I heard that this makes it more "Marshally" sounding.


----------



## Ripper

Good mod. It does help the "Marshall" sound. If memory serves me correct Kevin O'Connor recommends this change for a YBA-3 in one of his books. I've used it with great success in conjunction with other tweaks.


----------



## Scottone

Ripper said:


> Good mod. It does help the "Marshall" sound. If memory serves me correct Kevin O'Connor recommends this change for a YBA-3 in one of his books. I've used it with great success in conjunction with other tweaks.


Thanks, that must be where I read about it. I have picked up most of Kevin's books over the years.


----------



## Wild Bill

*Different strokes...*



Scottone said:


> Thanks, that must be where I read about it. I have picked up most of Kevin's books over the years.


Actually, I stopped worrying about that. The "tone-lizard" has some great info on his site about how adding screen resistors changes tone. The earlier amps often didn't use any screen resistors at all!

The purpose of any screen resistor is to limit the screen current to a safe value if the tube is getting pushed real hard. As the screen current increases the voltage drop across the screen resistor will also increase, throttling down the gain of the tube somewhat. The problem with high values of screen resistance is that you get bigger screen voltage swings with the signal, adding a lot of non-linearity to the output waveform.

Mind you, I'm the last guy to champion worrying about hifi factors like linearity with a guitar amp (who wants a hifi sounding guitar amp?) but a 1k screen resistor seems to be pushing it, IMHO. There's other ways to protect the screens.

What seems to me more important is the Traynor/HiWatt trick of breaking the suppressor grid connection with the EL34 to the cathode and instead tying it to the bias supply to make it a bit negative with respect to the electron flow. It does seem to make the tube work better and they do seem to last longer. I'm often impressed with finding an old Traynor with old tubes that still show good life!

Almost anything we do will change tone somewhat. Tone is a matter of personal choice - we just have to learn what changes what and what the customer likes!


----------



## davetcan

Well that went straight over my head :confused-smiley-010 

How about you just make it sound good. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Scottone

davetcan said:


> Well that went straight over my head :confused-smiley-010
> 
> How about you just make it sound good. :food-smiley-004:


sorry for hijacking your thread with the tech question. I used to mess around with Traynor mods, and there are a lot of things that you can tweak to tailor the characteristics of the amp. This can involve anything from changing a couple of components to gutting the amp and rebuilding the entire circuit.

You just need to find a tech that understands your sonic goals and can make the necessary changes to the circuit to make it happen.

Now that Kevin O'connor has moved to Thunder Bay, I don't know any local London guys. May be worth the trip to see Wild Bill as it sounds like he's modded quite a few. I've heard good things about the guys at Songbird Music and Encore Music in Toronto as well.

Scott


----------



## davetcan

Scottone said:


> sorry for hijacking your thread with the tech question. I used to mess around with Traynor mods, and there are a lot of things that you can tweak to tailor the characteristics of the amp. This can involve anything from changing a couple of components to gutting the amp and rebuilding the entire circuit.
> 
> You just need to find a tech that understands your sonic goals and can make the necessary changes to the circuit to make it happen.
> 
> Now that Kevin O'connor has moved to Thunder Bay, I don't know any local London guys. May be worth the trip to see Wild Bill as it sounds like he's modded quite a few. I've heard good things about the guys at Songbird Music and Encore Music in Toronto as well.
> 
> Scott


No problem, I actually like reading about this stuff. I'm already talking to Bill and will probably make the trip over there sometime in the very near future. I'll post a sound sample of my friends amp (him playing, he's a heck of a lot better than me) to give an idea of what I'm looking for. Just waiting for his go ahead to post the link.


----------



## davetcan

Here's a link to Jeff's Songramp page. Just click on play hifi.

http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/viewtrack.php?trackid=42169

This is Traynor and LPGT.


----------



## Benee Wafers

Hey Dave. You telling that those sounds came out of the amp with no boxes/mods or delays?
Benee


----------



## davetcan

Benee Wafers said:


> Hey Dave. You telling that those sounds came out of the amp with no boxes/mods or delays?
> Benee


Exactly that. He sometimes adds delay but that's about it. He always records with a miced cab and usually plays pretty damn loud  Oh yeah he also uses an attenuator occasionally.


----------



## Scottone

davetcan said:


> Exactly that. He sometimes adds delay but that's about it. He always records with a miced cab and usually plays pretty damn loud  Oh yeah he also uses an attenuator occasionally.


definitely some delay on there. Do you know what kind of speaker cab he was using?


----------



## davetcan

Scottone said:


> definitely some delay on there. Do you know what kind of speaker cab he was using?


I'll get back to you all with the details.

PS - I'll be dropping the head off at Bills either tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## davetcan

This from Jeff:

"The mic I use is a Sennheiser 845, My speaker cabinet is loaded with 2 Celestion G12H-30's. I use an Electro-Harmonix Memory Man delay to help attenuate the volume, and I add delay Cakewalk delay during mixdown. No the amp isn't cranked, I never crank it. I keep it around 7 and have it attenuated a bit with a Dr.Z Airbrake. IMO it is the most transparent attenuator there is. "

Not sure how the EH Memory Man attenuates volume. Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## Telemark

*Plexi Mods?*

Where do I start? I have a YBA project, and have gathered a few links. I am a tehnical sort but have not tackled a tube amp before. I undertand the Hi voltage concern.

Where is the best place to buy parts for these amps, pots, caps etc.

What is the "plexi mod"

And what should I do about the funky power cord arrangement? I was thinking about a modern style removable plug. but so far have just soldered in a rescued cord from something else that died.:redface: 

Thanks for posting that link Dave.

Mark


----------



## Scottone

Telemark said:


> Where do I start? I have a YBA project, and have gathered a few links. I am a tehnical sort but have not tackled a tube amp before. I undertand the Hi voltage concern.
> 
> Where is the best place to buy parts for these amps, pots, caps etc.
> 
> What is the "plexi mod"
> 
> And what should I do about the funky power cord arrangement? I was thinking about a modern style removable plug. but so far have just soldered in a rescued cord from something else that died.:redface:
> 
> Thanks for posting that link Dave.
> 
> Mark


The "Plexi" mod is basically changing selected parts values to match your favorite 60's Marshall SuperLead (or Super Bass) circuit. Most folks change out the 4 Meg volume pots for 1 Meg, adjust values in the tone stack, change some cathode bypass cap values, etc. I used to add a bias pot and change out the filter caps in most cases as well.

I would suggest that you not mess around with the grounding scheme on your first project since you can really open up a can of worms there.

You should be able to make a cut-out for a power socket at the back, assuming that there is enough room there.

You can get the parts from a lot of sources these days, such as Antique Electronic Supply, Angela Instruments, and many others.

Good luck...

Scott


----------



## ga20t

Bump. I was watching some videos on youtube done by a Canadian tech: [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLhGeU4wb2U&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLhGeU4wb2U&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
This seems to be exactly what my YSR-1 suffers from (boomy bass, fixed presence not quite right etc....) Was wondering if anyone in Alberta could tweak mine? Anybody familiar with these mods?I'm in the Edmonton area for the summer...


----------



## Budda

YBA gas returning.. what are the characteristics between the 1, 2 and 3's again?? It's been years since I've really thought about it, but when I first joined up at Guitar Resources: The Guitarists Network - Your Online Guitar Community vintage traynors were $350 and "poor man's plexi, unknown" etc - part of why I bought my old YCV80!


----------

